# CMC hydraulic jackplate problem



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

:help: The plate will not go up or down but you can hear the relays clicking, I replaced the relays and it is still not working, disconnected the harness from the relays to the actuator and the circuit breaker seems to be tripping so I thought I might have had a short in the harness but that has not been found. When I checked across both wires from the actuator it appears they are grounded together. I called CMC and they stated that a rebuilt actuator is 275$ and a new one is 350$, I hate to spend the money on the new actuator and this still won't correct the problem. Has anyone had anything like this happen? I don't guess any of yall have a new condition hydraulic jackplate you will sell for less than 500 bones.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I have had several of the factory circuit breakers go out. I would jump the motor wires directly to the battery to verify if motor is good or bad.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

These are 2 typical schematics of a CMC jackplate electrical circuits which might help you. The actuator motor typically has a low resistance ~ 5 ohm or less across the two wires, this is normal. Each wire should have a very high resistance to the actuator housing case. You might be able to unplug the two wires of the actuator motor and use a light bulb for a dummy load and connect a Voltmeter across your load. The VM polarity should change from +/- ~12vdc as you toggle the up/down switch. You can also connect the 2 wires of the actuator motor directly to a 12 battery source, but you better overload or fuse protect your 12 vdc source. Their will be be voltage arch when you connect your source to it in either polarity. 

I am curious if the oil level in the actuator was ever checked. Good Luck


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

Second schemateic


----------



## ankle-deep (Sep 2, 2005)

Pm Sent


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the schematic Capt. Harold, PM returned ankle-deep.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

if i was to guess i would say the brushes in the motor are stuck. i have seen it alot. tap on the top of the jackplate motor.........than see if it will work. if so clean or replace bruches.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I just tried using 12v directly to the motor and got nothing but a pretty good arch.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

if your brushes are stuck you will get nothing, tap on it a try again


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I just tried tapping the hell out of the actuator and still nothing, I guess I am going to have to break it apart. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I just tried tapping the hell out of the actuator and still nothing, I guess I am going to have to break it apart. Thanks for all the help.


That usually frees up the brushes to a least get it to work for a minute to pull the piston in so you can take the actuator out. The brushes are really stuck well or you have a bad motor. Sometimes else you can tap/hit on the bottom side of the piston to get it to work too. My guess is still the brushes, saltwater seams to find a way in to every thing.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

The part that holds the brushes brakes. This is what mine did i replaced it then the armacher was bad and had to replace it to over nighted them $275.00


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Capt D, did you send the 275 to CMC for the rebuilt unit? If so how has the rebuilt unit held up? Thanks


----------



## texasranger225 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Jack Plate*

hey, If anyone has the whole jack plate system for sale I might be interested if the price is right....

Roland [email protected]


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

just FYI..........I had a brand new CMC and the pump went out in just 3 uses here recently. CMC warrantied it, and no problems since.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the help, the new actuator should be here in the next couple of days and will see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

theres one for sale on craglist,san antonio


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

The same thing happened to mine earlier this year. Bought new top cap for motor from
Red Wing for about 65.00. Takes abour a hour to replace. New cap comes with new Springs.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

This system has alot of problems. The first being that the so called sealed system is on the water side. This creates potential problems off the bat. I worked on boats through school at a boat builder and saw this many times. You will probably have to open the motor up and clean the brushes, magnets and any other corroded problem. If the motor is gone, I suggest Detweiler or Bob's Jack plates as a new one. There system allows for the motor to be wounted under the console or any other place you deem fit. Systems start around $800 depending on who has the best deal. Hope you can get it worked out!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I finally got the jackplate problem fixed,:dance: it turned out to be a bad actuator/motor and the circuit breaker was fried. Now for the fix, I listened to the technical dept at Cook Mfg and tightened the four bolts on each side to support the motor while the actuator is removed, do not do this, support the motor with a good floor jack because once you tighten the four SS bolts down into the threaded aluminum holes they will gauld (sp?) and you will have hell getting them loosened enough for the plate to slide freely once the new actuator is installed. I broke two 1/2" ratchets and a 18" pipe wrench getting the bolts loose, had to use a 5' long cheater pipe. Oh well 5 hrs later and all is good. Thanks for all the help, Joe.


----------



## SPI_dargel (Sep 6, 2011)

having a problem with my Hydro Jacker jackplate... it's stuck at the lowest position... there is power leaving the relays to the jackplate i tried the tapping on and it started to make a very light humming noise when the switch is pressed but never moved... any suggestions?


----------

